# How To Play Games From External Hard Drive



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 15, 2022)

Do I need to 
1) Run GuiFormat and format Drive
2) Copy over the appropriate XEX files
3) Plug-in USB
4) Use aurora and set the game path as secondary for external drive
5) Profit

Are those the steps?  (I'm not to familiar with aurora but I sure can learn)


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2022)

I think it's the same as FSD, but yes, like that.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2022)

I'd stick to internal loading but eh.

USB devices have to be FAT32, just set your dash to whatever location you have your games on and it'll load fine.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 15, 2022)

@DinohScene -> The internal drive is full...and I don't have a larger one handy atm

@godreborn -> awesome appreciate it!


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 16, 2022)

I've got the USB drive set as FAT32...used GUIFormat to format the drive as FAT32...when I plug the external drive into XBOX it shows as an unformatted device.  Ideas?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I've got the USB drive set as FAT32...used GUIFormat to format the drive as FAT32...when I plug the external drive into XBOX it shows as an unformatted device.  Ideas?


in system settings?  iirc, you have to format it on the xbox if you're going that route.  however, FSD and Aurora should be able to read the FAT32 partition.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 16, 2022)

oh damn.

I have Aurora and when I open up file manager it does not see the drive...

Unless, I'm just doing something stupid...thoughts?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2022)

don't know.  I don't use Aurora.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone here use aurora that can tell me what I did incorrectly?

Why is the RGH not recognizing my external drive?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Anyone here use aurora that can tell me what I did incorrectly?
> 
> Why is the RGH not recognizing my external drive?


Does it show up in stock?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Anyone here use aurora that can tell me what I did incorrectly?
> 
> Why is the RGH not recognizing my external drive?


If your external hdd is fat 32 it should read from it, and games should work when launched from Aurora. I have a usb flash drive with some games and it works. 
Now, you need to add the games path for this hdd in Aurora. 
You say you can't access the hdd with Aurora's file manager?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 21, 2022)

@CoolMe - yes when I look at aurora file manager it does not show the drive at all


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> @CoolMe - yes when I look at aurora file manager it does not show the drive at all


How big is this drive?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 21, 2022)

I think it's a 1TB


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

1TB external hdd should work. Now with the hdd enclosure you are using, do you see a light blinking or anything? 
Are you sure you only have one partition on it? Not sure if it should be set to MBR & primary in order to work or not. Make sure to check regardless. You can do so in Disk Management in Windows.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> 1TB external hdd should work. Now with the hdd enclosure you are using, do you see a light blinking or anything?
> Are you sure you only have one partition on it? Not sure if it should be set to MBR & primary in order to work or not. Make sure to check regardless. You can do so in Disk Management in Windows.



I used GUI Format in windows to format it properly, and yes, I see a blue flashing light on the enclosure when it's plugged in


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I used GUI Format in windows to format it properly, and yes, I see a blue flashing light on the enclosure when it's plugged in


Could it be because you might have used 64kb cluster size instead of 32kb during formatting? Not sure if that could be an issue. Nevertheless, check that too..


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I used GUI Format in windows to format it properly, and yes, I see a blue flashing light on the enclosure when it's plugged in


A fat32 drive should work in stock.  Try downloading a demo from the xbox store and put it on that hdd.  Or, try xexmenu.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 21, 2022)

stock tells me the drive needs to be formatted

i've wasted several days, i'm almost to the point of letting stock format it and let the game files copy over over night


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> stock tells me the drive needs to be formatted
> 
> i've wasted several days, i'm almost to the point of letting stock format it and let the game files copy over over night


Check the drive in disk management on the computer.  See if there's any unallocated memory.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Check the drive in disk management on the computer.  See if there's any unallocated memory.



No unallocated memory.  

Party Buffalo does not see the drive.

Windows Computer Management has it assigned as 
Disk 2
Basic 
931.51 GB
Online

FAT32 
Healthy (Basic Data Partition)


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

Now another drive that Party Buffalo DOES see
465.76 GB
Unallocated


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

No idea what could be wrong, sorry.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

if I use GUIFormat to format again do I need to change the Allocation unit size?

I am 99% sure I left it at 32768


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> if I use GUIFormat to format again do I need to change the Allocation unit size?
> 
> I am 99% sure I left it at 32768


No


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

using GUI format to wipe the drive again.

Just to confirm, I just need to create a folder on the newly formatted drive called Games
Then copy all of my xex files over to it 
Then set-up in dashlaunch/aurora to look at this location to find games

Is that correcT?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

Games was originally required for fsd.  Now, games can be anywhere.  Copy the game folders, not just the xex.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

ugh it's been forever.

Where do I go to set the "new" game path now that my HD is being recognized?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> ugh it's been forever.
> 
> Where do I go to set the "new" game path now that my HD is being recognized?


It's probably under content management.   I don't use Aurora.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

i found it!  I went to setings -> content and manage paths then add
I added my path, but now for some reason it's not displaying ANY games on the home aurora screen not even th eones from innternal


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> i found it!  I went to setings -> content and manage paths then add
> I added my path, but now for some reason it's not displaying ANY games on the home aurora screen not even th eones from innternal


Can you scan your games?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

there is a button to scan now on the content page, under manage paths.  But even if I scan now, nothing displays


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

if it makes a difference, now there is a disc in the top left corner that shows no disc.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

Does it have scan depth and do you have the internal hdd game directory in manage paths?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes, scan depth is set to 3 for all paths.

Internal HDD paths are still set, I added a new one for the external drive I added.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Yes, scan depth is set to 3 for all paths.
> 
> Internal HDD paths are still set, I added a new one for the external drive I added.


Maybe purge the database.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Maybe purge the database.



how would I do that?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> how would I do that?


There's no such or similar option anywhere?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

i didn't see one...i did open a file manager and booted stock dash and opened dashlaunch and all games are found tehre


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> i didn't see one...i did open a file manager and booted stock dash and opened dashlaunch and all games are found tehre


Delete aurora and put a fresh, blank copy of it back on.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

will do.

I'll google and get a tutorial on how to do that in the a.m.

I've got to be at work in 4 hours,  haha


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

I might be more helpful with fsd.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Does it have scan depth and do you have the internal hdd game directory in manage paths?


It's essentially the same with Aurora. 


MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Internal HDD paths are still set, I added a new one for the external drive I added.


You sure you didn't delete or edit on top of the internal hdd path? 
Is your external being recognized in the system settings/ storage devices?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> It's essentially the same with Aurora.
> 
> You sure you didn't delete or edit on top of the internal hdd path?
> Is your external being recognized in the system settings/ storage devices?



100% didn't delete the paths...i added my external drive as the last path...when I can i'll send a pic of what the paths look like

One thing I noticed is that my games copied over to the external drive, and I was able to log-into my xbox profile - but game saves are gone.  Are they on a diff location on the original hard drive??


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2022)

Depends on how you copied your games to the external HDD.

I'd say use 360 content manager to check if your saves are still on the 360 (it's a PC sided app that connects to your 360 via the web)
They should still be on their original location in the content folder of your internal HDD unless you've moved said directory.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

i'll have to scan the original xbox hard drive.

When I look at the back-up I made it only has Games - Game Name, and inside that folder there is a $SystemUpdate folder and several files.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2022)

You can delete the $Systemupdate folder from the backups if you want to save some space, they're not needed.

Can you still access your saves on the MS dash?
Unless you've done anything to the Content folder on the HDD, the saves should still be there.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

i don't have the original RGH xbox hard drive connected.  I'll have to connect it to my pc and use party buffalo to check what is there.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

iirc, saves are in the 00000001 folders scattered throughout the content subfolders.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Sep 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> iirc, saves are in the 00000001 folders scattered throughout the content subfolders.



sounds like i just need to find the content folder then copy it over to my "new" external drive


----------



## godreborn (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> sounds like i just need to find the content folder then copy it over to my "new" external drive


no, don't do that.  just put the games in a separate folder, and scan them.  it should be very easy to do.  you can create a content folder on the external hdd, and it should work correctly, but you don't have to.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> i don't have the original RGH xbox hard drive connected.  I'll have to connect it to my pc and use party buffalo to check what is there.


Are you talking about the internal or external hdd? If it's the former, you can't access it that easily, you'd need Xplorer360 in order to see what's in hdd. Though i still can't see how that could help you. 
Though i would highly recommend using either Content Manager or 360neighborhood while connecting through ftp..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 1, 2022)

Trying to load up my original rgh hard drive with party buffalo.  PB sees the drive, and I click load, and then PB just freezes and shows not responding with the spinning blue circle.

Should I wait it out?  I've been letting 'er run for 10 minutes....


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

Finally got a min to do this...how do I re-install my Aurora dash?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

Just put the files on a usb and copy it to the internal hdd with XexMenu. You can ftp it directly to the internal hdd if you have X360Neighborhood (content Manager 3.0 might work too?) from the Xbox dash. Then go to Dashlaunch to make the auto boot to Aurora if you want to..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

Can you provide a link for it?  I've seen a few versions when I google...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Can you provide a link for it?  I've seen a few versions when I google...


http://phoenix.xboxunity.net/#/news


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

Will it retain my game paths or should I back those up (take a pic of them or writ ethem down) before I copy over the new files?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

it will not retain your game paths.  I thought that was the point, because something is obviously wrong with your aurora install or possibly the hdd.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

right, but I don't remember what they are for me to reset  - that's why I was asking if it would or if i should write them down so i can reset them after the fresh install


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> right, but I don't remember what they are for me to reset  - that's why I was asking if it would or if i should write them down so i can reset them after the fresh install


you don't know where you put your games?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you don't know where you put your games?



I purchased a new rgh and it came preloaded with games on an internal HD - i don't know those paths


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I purchased a new rgh and it came preloaded with games on an internal HD - i don't know those paths


I'd search for god containers or folders with default.xex 's.  that's the main executable, and you can load games that way.  that's how I quickly test things without adding them to the database on fsd2.  should be the same with aurora.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Just put the files on a usb and copy it to the internal hdd with XexMenu. You can ftp it directly to the internal hdd if you have X360Neighborhood (content Manager 3.0 might work too?) from the Xbox dash. Then go to Dashlaunch to make the auto boot to Aurora if you want to..



Is the internal HD HDD1?

my image didn't work but I have 
/
 Game
 Hdd1
 HddX
 SystExt
 System
 Usb0 (my external drive is this one)


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

hdd1, yes.  in dashlaunch, it's just called hdd, but that is the normal designation.  also, god containers come in 00007000 folders for 360 and iirc 00005000 for xbox original games.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> i don't know those paths


Just browse your hdd from XexMenu there should be a dedicated games folder, place in the same folder if they're not. 
Games that're in GOD containers (if you have any) would be located inside the content folder..


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Just browse your hdd from XexMenu there should be a dedicated games folder, place in the same folder if they're not.
> Games that're in GOD containers (if you have any) would be located inside the content folder..


they don't have to be in the content folder.  I put my only god, 360 game in a folder named god/game name/00007000.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

okay - i copied the files to the aurora dir in my hdd1.

That really screwed things as now it won't even boot aurora :/


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

I don't think indie games have to go in content either, but I've never tested it.  they're all lumped into one folder/title id.  that's why when you check them in data management in the stock dash, they're not listed individually, but rather one giant lump sum of all your indie games.  indie games are counted as dlc, and I think there's a specific update for indie games.  dlc is in the 00000002 folders of games.  that's where all indie games will be.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022



MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay - i copied the files to the aurora dir in my hdd1.
> 
> That really screwed things as now it won't even boot aurora :/


did you change the default location in your launch.ini.  if you didn't, go through xex menu to get into aurora or dashlaunch and make the change.  xex menu is counted as a demo, so even if you don't have a flash drive, you can burn the disc to a dvd, and it will run.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022

btw, I put almost everything, aside from indie and dlc/profiles, on external, so dashlaunch, fsd2, games, and homebrew are there.  the reason is for easier access.  the hdd cradle is above me, so it's sometimes hard to tell if it clicks in.  plus, larger drives do not work with say party buffalo.  that may be the reason for the infinite loading.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

it boots into stock xbox - i go to games - if i scroll all the way over I see xexmenu 1.2 and i can launch that.  

how do I navigate to different directories in dashlaunch?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

I forgot the button press to navigate to your destination, but I think it has a key map if you're idle.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> they're all lumped into one folder/title id. that's why when you check them in data management in the stock dash, they're not listed individually, but rather one giant lump sum of all your indie games. indie games are counted as dlc, and I think there's a specific update for indie games. dlc is in the 00000002 folders of games. that's where all indie games will be.


Yes, they're all located in the same folder with the XNA update..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

no key map...

It was a combination of rb and left

if i get to flash and try to launch dash.xex the sreen goes black then loads the stock dash


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> how do I navigate to different directories in dashlaunch?


What directories? You mean how to save settings, say if you chose to make it autoboot into Aurora etc.?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

that is normal.  dash.xex is the default dash.  you can get to the default dash through dash launch by holding rb as well.  go to your internal hdd instead.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

I went to Hdd1\Homebrew and launched dash.xex and same issue black screen then loads stock dash


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

aurora is likely aurora.xex or default.xex, not dash.xex.   not idea why it's in that folder unless it was using a fakeanim.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

okay got into dash launch, it shows Default as Hdd:\Aurora\Aurora.xex

if i navigate there and try to open Aurora.xex it shows me on screen

Game Error

The game couldn't start.  Try downloading the game again.

FOr more help, visit
www.xbox.com/support

And when I press A it takes me to stock dash


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

wait, that's bootanim.xex, not dash.xex for fakeanim.  bootanim.xex is the boot animation or the 360 splash screen when you first turn the system on.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022



MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay got into dash launch, it shows Default as Hdd:\Aurora\Aurora.xex
> 
> if i navigate there and try to open Aurora.xex it shows me on screen
> 
> ...


fatal crash intercepted?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> wait, that's bootanim.xex, not dash.xex for fakeanim.  bootanim.xex is the boot animation or the 360 splash screen when you first turn the system on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022
> 
> ...



ummmm how would I know?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

it should say it on screen.  fatal crash intercepted is caused by dashlaunch's fatalfreeze or fatalreboot settings iirc.  is that the dashlaunch you put on the system?  it could have gotten corrupted.  that's like the only possibility unless the hdd is failing.  how did you get that aurora stuff over to the internal hdd?  party buffalo?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

FTP


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

put is on external, directly.  something may have gotten truncated when you ftp'd.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

yeah - i just did that.  I put it on a USB drive, opened XEX Menu copied over the aurora dir to hdd1, it force rebooted and now i'm stuck at the xbox 360 screen with a white background

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022

i'm almost at the point of saying F!*( this Aurora and Alliance BS that was loaded on the drive, and use MY drive that I know what is going on, and just use Party Buffalo (if it doesn't crash) to copy all the games/emulators from the internal to MY drive

The only thing that concerns me a little bit is what is on flash (I think that's what it is) - is that looking for something specific on this drive and i'll brick the damn thing if I do this


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

to hdd1?  get a fresh copy of the sample launch.ini supplied with dashlaunch, copy the one you download to usb, then change the default path to usb:\Aurora\Aurora.xex .  make sure the path looks like this.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how did you get that aurora stuff over to the internal hdd?


Yea, are you sure the one on the internal hdd isn't the old Aurora? Regardless, i recommend putting it in a usb then copying it with XexMenu (or in Aurora).


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

how would I do that since the RGH won't boot anymore?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> how would I do that since the RGH won't boot anymore?


something is likely corrupted with your launch.ini, so put a fresh one on usb.  it will override the one on the internal hdd.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yea, are you sure the one on the internal hdd isn't the old Aurora? Regardless, i recommend putting it in a usb then copying it with XexMenu (or in Aurora).



That's what I did....now i've got the XBOX 360 boot logo froze on screen

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022



godreborn said:


> something is likely corrupted with your launch.ini, so put a fresh one on usb.  it will override the one on the internal hdd.



oh nice!  let me find a good copy of dashlaunch


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

redownload aurora from the link I provided, connect your usb drive to your computer, copy it over, then download dashlaunch, take its sample launch.ini, rename it to launch.ini, then under default, type the right path.  for usb, it should be just usb, same with hdd, it should just be hdd even though for example it's called hdd1.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022

btw, you can hold the right bumper button right when the splash screen appears at boot to get into the stock dash and override the launch.ini, which I think is the problem.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> redownload aurora from the link I provided, connect your usb drive to your computer, copy it over, then download dashlaunch, take its sample launch.ini, rename it to launch.ini, then under default, type the right path.  for usb, it should be just usb, same with hdd, it should just be hdd even though for example it's called hdd1.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022
> 
> btw, you can hold the right bumper button right when the splash screen appears at boot to get into the stock dash and override the launch.ini, which I think is the problem.



Right bumper FTW!

Does the .inin file go in the root of the usb drive?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Right bumper FTW!
> 
> Does the .inin file go in the root of the usb drive?


yes


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

My Launch.ini is set to this
Default = Usb1:\Aurora\Aurora.xex 

The RGH hits the white splash screen and immediately boots into stock dash


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

change Usb1 to Usb


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> change Usb1 to Usb



but it is usb1...
I've got an external hard drive connected that is usb0 and the flash drive i'm using that has aurora on it and the ini file is usb1


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

I think it scans both usb devices for the launch.ini.  no one is more important than the other.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

changing it to usb it is back to sitting on the xbox splash screen


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

I think something is corrupted with your aurora folder.  did you download a fresh one, and put it on usb manually?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

i did - but def willing to do it again 

standby


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

if this doesn't work, put the launch.ini and aurora folder on the hard drive, unplug the flash drive, then reboot the system.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

fresh copy of aurora - gets to splash screen and boots into stock dash

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022



godreborn said:


> if this doesn't work, put the launch.ini and aurora folder on the hard drive, unplug the flash drive, then reboot the system.



how do I access the internal HD since it's only booting stock I can't get to xexmenu, right?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

alright, did you unplug the flash drive and put the stuff on the external hdd?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

fresh copy of aurora, launch.ini - on external hard drive - booting rgh gets to white screen and freezes.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

show a screenshot of your aurora directory listing on the usb drive.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> show a screenshot of your aurora directory listing on the usb drive.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

it's in usb:\Aurora\Aurora.xex?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022

try this.  this is my launch.ini reflecting your Aurora folder.  it has many of the best options, so you might like it.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

if that doesn't work, I'll give you one with no plugins listed.  I don't know if that could affect it working or not.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's in usb:\Aurora\Aurora.xex?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2022
> 
> try this.  this is my launch.ini reflecting your Aurora folder.  it has many of the best options, so you might like it.



sorry had to travel for work unexpectedly.  Put this zip in the root of my USB drive, correct?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 11, 2022)

unzip the zip file, and place it on the external hdd, yes.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> unzip the zip file, and place it on the external hdd, yes.



Extracting the zip, placing the launch.ini on the root of the external hard drive and powering on the RGH - freezes at the XBOX 360 image


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Extracting the zip, placing the launch.ini on the root of the external hard drive and powering on the RGH - freezes at the XBOX 360 image


is the Aroma xex file in usb/Aroma/Aroma.xex ?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> is the Aroma xex file in usb/Aroma/Aroma.xex ?



Yes - the 1TB Volume is the USB


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

if you have more than one usb hdd plugged in, remove it, and leave only the one with Aurora.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

there is only internal HD and the USB hard drive plugged in


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

Fakeanim = Usb:\fakeanim\fakeanim.xex

delete that location in the launch.ini so that it says Fakeanim =


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Fakeanim = Usb:\fakeanim\fakeanim.xex
> 
> delete that location in the launch.ini so that it says Fakeanim =



I deleted the fakeanim...but looking at the ini file...it is showing
Default = Usb:\Freestyle Dash 2\default.xex

Do I need to change that since we are trying to boot aurora?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I deleted the fakeanim...but looking at the ini file...it is showing
> Default = Usb:\Freestyle Dash 2\default.xex
> 
> Do I need to change that since we are trying to boot aurora?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-play-games-from-external-hard-drive.618901/page-6#post-9959366

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022

I think you're using the wrong launch.ini


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

i opened the wrong the one to modify.  You are correct.  This is the one I have on my external drive.

But it is still freezing on the xbox 360 boot animation


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

then, I do not know what's wrong.  something appears to be corrupted in the flash.  I'd say reflash it with a backup or something, don't include dashlaunch, then install dashlaunch through xex menu.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> then, I do not know what's wrong.  something appears to be corrupted in the flash.  I'd say reflash it with a backup or something, don't include dashlaunch, then install dashlaunch through xex menu.



FML - i don't have a back-up of anything...

how would I reflash it?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

you could dump what you have, dunno if it will make a difference, but I use nand flasher 360.  dump it to a usb flash drive, dump the flash, then shutdown.  remove the flash drive, use xebuild gui to rebuild the nand, then stick the flash drive in the system, power on, go back into nand flasher 360 and flash the image.  shutdown again, remove the power cable, then hold the power button for 30 seconds to power cycle.  after that, plug the power cable back in, and power on the system.  hopefully, it works.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

Ohhh boy.

That's a later on today/tomorrow project.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Ohhh boy.
> 
> That's a later on today/tomorrow project.


maybe someone has another suggestion, and I really don't think this will work if the nand is somehow corrupted.  however, it could be dashlaunch that's the problem.  I don't think it's possible to reinstall dashlaunch without reflashing the nand.  @CoolMe ?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 12, 2022)

what exactly does the nand do here?

I ask because originally we could hold RB and it would boot us into stock dash.  Wuld that still be a nand issue?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022

The PLOT thickens....if I remove the internal hard drive from the RGH - and press the power button it boots directly into stock dash.  No issues, no delays.

Seems like there must be some wizardry of sorts on the internal hard drive that is causing the errors/issues to happen.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022

with my USB drive plugged in AND NOTHING else - with this launch.ini it still boots stock dash.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> what exactly does the nand do here?
> 
> I ask because originally we could hold RB and it would boot us into stock dash.  Wuld that still be a nand issue?
> 
> ...


boot with the internal hdd attached (nothing else), hold rb when booting up, it will boot into the stock dash.  go into xex menu, and go to your internal hdd and delete the launch.ini.  turn off the system, plug in the external hdd, and try to boot.  btw, delete this part of the launch.ini: Usb:\Plugins\AuroraCrashPatcher.xex  it's under plugins.  it may be trying to boot a nonexistent plugin as that's a plugin I use.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 14, 2022)

Okay - deleting the launch.ini from the internal drive, then updating launch.ini on my external like you suggested and powering on the RGH takes me straight to stock dash!  It's booting again!

Curious why it didnt take me into aurora tho...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 15, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Okay - deleting the launch.ini from the internal drive, then updating launch.ini on my external like you suggested and powering on the RGH takes me straight to stock dash!  It's booting again!
> 
> Curious why it didnt take me into aurora tho...


Try a different usb port.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Try a different usb port.



diff usb port - after sitting on the XBOX logo for a few secods it finally boots aurora.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

So you finally got it working, with the new (internal) hdd? 
I upgraded mine (hdd) just three days ago from 500GB to 1TB (that's all i need for now), it didn't take much at all, the only time consuming thing was the process of transfering games etc. considering that i had to copy them twice..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 17, 2022)

i'm not sure what the guy that i purchased it from did to make it so difficult. 

I wonder if it had something to do with Alliance Server that he set-up on it...

Regardless of that, it's working now.  I *think* I just need to copy the launch.ini from my external to my internal...or does that not make a bit of diff?

The plugins that were set were
1) xbdm.xex
2) Alliance.xex
3) XDRPC.xex
4) InfinityOps.xex
5) MedakaMW2.xex

what do those even do?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I wonder if it had something to do with Alliance Server that he set-up on it...


Not sure what that is.. 


MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Regardless of that, it's working now.  I *think* I just need to copy the launch.ini from my external to my internal...or does that not make a bit of diff?


Depends, if you're planning on storing it on either internal or external. i have mine on internal, and that's because i don't use an external hdd/usb.. 


MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> The plugins that were set were
> 1) xbdm.xex
> 2) Alliance.xex
> 3) XDRPC.xex
> ...


You don't need none of those as they're mod-menus for the COD games, apart from xbdm which is used for things like Xbox360 Neighborhood etc. 
It's up to you if you want to keep them or not.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Oct 17, 2022)

as long as I have everything "blocked" that would "dial home" or try to take the system online, I'm a happy camper.  I can swap out the internal and external drive once I can get a pry tool or knife to cut open the caddy.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I can swap out the internal and external drive once I can get a pry tool or knife to cut open the caddy.


You're talking about a Slim, right? I reused mine, it took some time to get it open (the front part) and left the back part as is, just enough to get the hdd out & in. I taped it with masking tape in the front portion. Now, there're replacements you could buy on places like Aliexpress etc. There're dirt cheap like $3, i just had to make do with what i had..


----------

